# [BACULA] Restauration client windows ?(résolu)

## man in the hill

Bonjour,

J'espère que bacula est utilisé sur ce forum car j'ai besoin d'un bon déblocage ...

J'ai besoin d'un système de backup robuste professionnel, flexible pouvant sauvegarder linux, windows, mac.

J'ai lu le plus grand bien de bacula et je me suis lancé à neuronne  perdu pour capter les rouages de bacula et j'étais assez content de moi jusque a ce que je veuille restaurer un client windows !

Ma config:

```
Bacula 5.0.3

Un serveur Proxmox avec bacula-dir, bacula-sd, bacula-fd 

Un client bacula-win 5.0.3 sur une machine virtuelle xp pro

Un disque usb ntfs monté avec ntfs-3g
```

La sauvegarde des fichiers se font bien, les volumes sont créés, la restauration des fichiers linux sont ok mais la restauration des fichiers du client windows me laisse un dossier vide alors que bacula me dit que tout c'est bien passé !  ( je dois ajouter que je peux lister les répertoires et fichiers !)

```
28-Aug 10:27 proxmox-lespointus-dir JobId 2: Start Restore Job RestoreFilesCristal2.2011-08-28_10.27.56_03

28-Aug 10:27 proxmox-lespointus-dir JobId 2: Using Device "UsbStorageIrris"

28-Aug 10:27 proxmox-lespointus-sd JobId 2: Ready to read from volume "Full-0001" on device "UsbStorageIrris" (/mnt/backup/bacula/irris).

28-Aug 10:27 proxmox-lespointus-sd JobId 2: Forward spacing Volume "Full-0001" to file:block 0:220.

28-Aug 10:31 proxmox-lespointus-sd JobId 2: End of Volume at file 0 on device "UsbStorageIrris" (/mnt/backup/bacula/irris), Volume "Full-0001"

28-Aug 10:31 proxmox-lespointus-sd JobId 2: End of all volumes.

28-Aug 10:31 proxmox-lespointus-dir JobId 2: Bacula proxmox-lespointus-dir 5.0.3 (04Aug10): 28-Aug-2011 10:31:43

  Build OS:               x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu debian 5.0.8

  JobId:                  2

  Job:                    RestoreFilesCristal2.2011-08-28_10.27.56_03

  Restore Client:         vm-lespointus-fd

  Start time:             28-Aug-2011 10:27:58

  End time:               28-Aug-2011 10:31:43

  Files Expected:         8,804

  Files Restored:         8,804

  Bytes Restored:         1,639,794,121

  Rate:                   7288.0 KB/s

  FD Errors:              0

  FD termination status:  OK

  SD termination status:  OK

  Termination:            Restore OK

28-Aug 10:31 proxmox-lespointus-dir JobId 2: Begin pruning Jobs older than 6 months .

28-Aug 10:31 proxmox-lespointus-dir JobId 2: No Jobs found to prune.

28-Aug 10:31 proxmox-lespointus-dir JobId 2: Begin pruning Jobs.

28-Aug 10:31 proxmox-lespointus-dir JobId 2: No Files found to prune.

28-Aug 10:31 proxmox-lespointus-dir JobId 2: End auto prune.
```

J'ai déjà cherché sur le web mais je n'ai pas trouvé de problème de restauration avec cette version de bacula pour les clients windows.

D'après ce que j'ai compris, il n'y a pas de soucis pour écrire sur différents systèmes de fichiers avec les versions récente sinon cela serait une grosse limitation pour un programme de ce niveau !

J'aimerais vraiment avoir vos avis ou si vous avez d'autres logiciels avec autant de fonctionnalité à me proposer .

merci

----------

## man in the hill

Bonjour,

Le rôle du  file daemon est de s'occuper des fichiers et de contacter le storage daemon pour la restauration ou le backup ( une lapalissade "baculastique" mais derrière cela, il faut bien capter son rôle essentiel ..). La restauration par défaut se fera vers le client qui a été sauvegardé via son FD mais on peut dire à bacula de restaurer sur  n'importe quel machine avec un file daemon avec l'option "mod"   ....

En fait je cherchais les fichiers restaurés du client windows sur mon linux en /mnt/backup/bacula/irris comme configuré ds mon bacula-dir.conf d'après moi mais ds le job le client fd était bien celui de windows et il m'a recrée la structure  C:\mnt\backup\bacula\irris sous win.

C'est le fd qui va déterminer ou les fichier seront restauré ...

Les possibilités m'ont l'air vraiment énormes ....

J'ai bien envie de faire un tuto avec en prime webacula qui permet de gérer bacula via une application web très bien faite créer avec le zendframework et du javascript.

Je vais vraiment commencer à tester sur la durée .

----------

